# Kunstoffstifte be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM 140mm



## Am2501 (29. Oktober 2013)

Hallo!

Ich habe bei meinem be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM 140mm drei von den Kurstoffstiften mit Unterlegscheibe verbummelt. Ist es möglich, diese neu zu bekommen?

Ein Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke und Gruß

Am2501


----------



## be quiet! Support (30. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Am2501,

die Möglichkeit besteht durchaus... 

Bitte schicke mir deine Adresse (als PN!), dann kann ich dir Ersatzteile zukommen lassen.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Am2501 (30. Oktober 2013)

Super, vielen vielen Dank! PN ist raus! 

Viele Grüße

Am2501


----------



## Am2501 (3. November 2013)

Moin!

Die Ersatzteile sind gestern angekommen. Danke für den Super Service!

Viele Grüße

Am2501


----------



## micsterni14 (30. November 2013)

Selbiges bei mir

Hat alles super geklappt, das nennt man Kundenpflege!


...ist ab jetzt bequiet Fanboy^^

mfg


----------



## mike456 (10. Januar 2016)

Hallo!

ich habe das selbe Problem,irgendwie habe ich mein Zubehör verbummelt,wäre schön wenn ich für meine Silent Wings USC noch Stifte und Unterlegscheiben bekommen könnte,habe schon jeden Laden
in der Umgebung abgesucht keine Chance,dann habe ich den Thread hier im Forum gefunden,hoffe Ihr könnt helfen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus

mike


----------



## be quiet! Support (11. Januar 2016)

Hallo Mike,

dann mal her mit deiner Adresse. PN, Anruf, Webseitenformular, Facebooknachricht.... wie Du willst


----------



## mike456 (11. Januar 2016)

Klasse Vielen Dank ! PN ist raus

Gruß
mike456


----------



## mike456 (15. Januar 2016)

Hallo be quiet!Support!

Die Stifte und Unterlegscheiben sind heute angekommen,vielen,vielen Dank für diesen wirklich seltenen und außergewöhnlich guten Support!

Schönes Wochenende
Gruß
Mike456


----------



## be quiet! Support (18. Januar 2016)

gerne 

Grüße
Christian


----------

